# Need advice going from OB to Venice



## skoooter (Jul 26, 2009)

I have fished out of OB for years, Ram Powell, Horn Mt. etc. I would like to go into Venice on a trip instead of coming back to OB. How difficult is the navigation? Any advice, tips or help would be appreciated.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

You might do better with this question over a LA Rod 'n Gun. I've never been out of Venice but have been looking into taking my little boat over there and offer these findings.

1. the route up from South Pass is easiest and surest, this is a charted, maintained channel but should not be attempted at night except by those familiar with the water and equipped with radar - you will encounter oceangoing vessels on this route. Logs float down the Mississippi fairly often. The deepest pass is Southwest Pass and you will encounter a lot more, larger, vessels north of Head of Passes.

2. the routes through Main Pass or Pass a Loutre are shortest for you and have much lighter trafficand current, but take a fair amount of local knowledge and, based on things I've read seems to have a few snags (not on NTMs). I would not go this way without some trustworthy information from someone with local knowledge.

3. there is a waynear Grand Bay that locals take, but I don't know how deep - maybe just for shallow draft vessels.

If you go up South Pass (which is what I would do, based on my limited knowledge)I'd be interested to know if you see any signs of activity at Port Eads, i.e. any humans there. It was abandoned after Katrina.

I doubt this helps a lot, but maybe it will get you pointed in the right direction.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Good advice Fred,



You can also go a little further to the west, and go up SW Pass. This is a much wider and better marked route, but a little further out of your way. Going up SW pass you will encounter a ton of traffic, but it is well marked, and deep. Just make sure you have your radio on the appropriate vhf Ch# to stay aware of traffic.



Gump...Out


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS (Mar 14, 2008)

I used the SW Pass until I was more familiar with the trip. I agree with both postings don't try it at night until you are more familiar. I could look up GPS #'s for you tomorrow if you need them. The turn for Cypress Cove or Venice Marina is easy to find as well just swing wide east if you are hugging the channel on the west bank. It's a different world there for sure. You will be glad you went. Also, I would reccomend fishing some of the rigs closer to Venice if you are fishing on the way instead of those you mentioned in case of an afternoonsummer thunder storm... just my opinion.


----------



## The Admiral (Mar 13, 2009)

Skooter. Listen to Gump. He runs a giantSupply boat or contact me via PM


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

You can run in from the east via Baptiste Collette.....use the old MRGO then follow buoys for the channel....lotsatournamentfishermen do it with regularity.....once you get to the channel, stay in it.....it gets shallow quick......

George


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Re: Baptiste Collette:

I think this is the one I was talking about "near Grand Bay". The USACE just did a survey on parts of it that you might find useful if you go that way.

http://www.mvn.usace.army.mil/ChannelSurveys/survey.asp?prj_id=2


----------



## wild wild west (May 21, 2009)

i have made that run many times, i like to uses south pass but be careful of the jetty alot of it is a couple feet under water.


----------



## wild wild west (May 21, 2009)

i went by port eads about four weeks ago and will be pass by there next thursday and friday they do have power back now


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

> *wild wild west (7/31/2009)*i went by port eads about four weeks ago and will be pass by there next thursday and friday they do have power back now


Is anybody living/staying there?


----------



## wild wild west (May 21, 2009)

i did see a boat tied up at the first house on left. i will be down there tuna fishing next week will let u no if there are any signs of life


----------



## dryhydro (Mar 22, 2009)

I've run South pass a lot,just make sure if you're coming from the east DON'T CUT THE BUOYS SHORT,like they said,there's a seawall about 1' below the water on high tide,and it's claimed a lot of boats.Glad to hear about Port Eads.While your there check out some of the closer rigs for black snapper,they have been pretty hot lately.Good luck


----------



## SteveH (Oct 3, 2007)

South Pass is a very easy run and is the logical choice if you are headed there from the Ram Powell area. The seawall on the east side is not a problem unless you try and cut the corner. Just run to the #1 bouy and follow the channel in. I would cetainly avoid the Miss River at night, as there is too much to hit and it would be a terrible place to hole your boat. Most of the heavy traffic (ships & supply boats) runs the SW Pass. When you reach the river, most of the recreational traffic runs up the west side to Venice.


----------



## wild wild west (May 21, 2009)

came back in from fishing thursday went by port eads . the power is on it looked like the first 3or4 camps on left had been rebuilt. we didnt stop and look , trying to beat a storm in


----------



## wildmarlin (Oct 5, 2009)

This can be a great 5 or so hour trip depending on the seas and your speed. Just plan and do it. I can send you the GPS route if you want that will take you through Baptiste Collette which is the shortest route and will place you just north of "the jump" for Venice marina or cypress cove. My boat was docked at Cypress Cove and I liked it there. There are some serious fishermen that will share their tips with you if you ask. VM has a good reputation also but I have never had a boat there. Back to the crossing. On this GPS route I would not veer too far of the course as you approach the more shallow water because it can come up fast. I would call the coast guard for the area to see what the max draft is for BP if you have a large boat with 4 or more foot draft. It was 5 feet when I went in 2008 but was getting dredged. It is about 150 mile and an easy shot. South passes will be considerably further then you have to run all the way up the MS against the current. At least an hour longer. SW even further. Watch the markers and just use the course as a rough guide. Don't even consider a night crossing there are way to many structures to hit and you need sight navigation unless you work a boat out of there and are up on the periodic changes. I personally would never make the trip at night. Example on the course I will send you the loop is around a capsized power cat that was floating only about 1 foot out of the water and a navigational hazard that would not be picked up on radar. The loop was to see if there were any crew in the water. Enjoy you will love the crossing if you pick a nice smooth day with 2 foot or less seas. Let me know if you want the exact GPS track for the trip I last saved. I have it on a Garmin GPS. 



ALS


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I agree Baptiste Collette is the way to go if you are approaching from the east and draft is a non-issueand its a quick run from there to Venice Marina, not much MS river time. We came in and out of Tiger, South, SW and Bapiste and the best route for a eastern approach is Baptiste. Once you get there the locals are more than willing to give advice on routes for where the hot bite is.

It was kindaerie running in the river in Feb the temp would drop dramatically upon entering the river and warm up as soon as we got out of it, frigid northern waters. I think God makes fog in Venice and ships it all over the world from there.


----------

